# Zelina Vega Megathread



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Great way to start the thread


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I gotta admit that I like the cut of her jib.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:done


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

And one with Peyton, kinda making fun of the difference in their height and the size of "other things" >


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Hangmanwade (Jan 29, 2016)

Zelina/Rosita and Sarah Stock/Sarita


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She has a weird belly bottom.

That ass though kada


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Loved her since I saw her as Rosita in TNA. So happy she's getting exposure on the big stage now.


----------



## Hangmanwade (Jan 29, 2016)

Start at 0:55


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*The perfect Zelina Vega Megathread*

My goodness Zelina is so perfect.

Like how she was dropping truth bombs all over that scrub Sin Cara.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004176988578279424
Also love those snake print boots.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Some extra shots of the first photo shoot that started this thread.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

She is one of the best female managers/mouthpieces I have watched in wrestling since Sensational Sherri. She come off way more intelligent and captivating than Lana and can be taken more seriously.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

Alexander_G said:


> She is one of the best female managers/mouthpieces I have watched in wrestling since Sensational Sherri. She come off way more intelligent and captivating than Lana and can be taken more seriously.


I too feel she is a very underrated and under utilized performer and I've felt this way even during her TNA days


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086342208888832000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086010531050283008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085971403537596417































































:homer


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

:sodone :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164332883294556162


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Looked absolutely banging in that white mini skirt from last weeks RAW 

Any pics?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

White trousers this week, pics?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Bah gawd
Did the camera not pick up any gratuitous pics of her rear?


----------



## moge1994 (May 4, 2020)

Just Some Zelina Gifs


----------



## 1125howard (May 29, 2020)

Professional Wrestling


Here you will find a collection of my favorite photos that I have taken working at professional wrestling shows as a worker/photographer or as a fan from the front row. For more info on sure companies as WWE & TNA Impact Wrestling please visit there official websites at https://www.wwe.com/...




www.jhmcreationz.com


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270184001123364865


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

When is her non-compete clause finished?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

All Hail!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MirandaGF4 (9 mo ago)

I'm a fan of hers! She's beautiful in every way and I dream of having a figure like hers.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

She suits that blonde so well


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

She's literally a Goddess 😍😍😍


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleFap/comments/yixoje


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## kitana (Oct 8, 2018)

december_blue said:


>


Zelina is Perfection  thank you
Also sorry to bother you @december_blue. I sent you a PM


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__





Loading…






thefappeningblog.com


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ZelinaSD121622 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share ZelinaSD121622 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ZV GIF by mordecay0412 | Gfycat


Watch and share ZV GIFs by mordecay0412 on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

december_blue said:


>


When did Carmella get smaller?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

https://thefappeningblog.com/forum/data/video/1692/1692446-e2d2c2027bba5edd1e8c9e63521fa4d5.mp4


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zrveq1


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zrvb5p


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

https://www.reddit.com/gallery/zvbnow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ZV GIF by mordecay0412 | Gfycat


Watch and share ZV GIFs by mordecay0412 on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ZV GIF by mordecay0412 | Gfycat


Watch and share ZV GIFs by mordecay0412 on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> View attachment 145651


Holy shit that's hot, this needs to be her ring gear.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

EvaAngel said:


> Holy shit that's hot, this needs to be her ring gear.


Her popularity would rise among other things.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## luvwrasslin (Mar 10, 2021)

Thea Trinidad lil self can get all this chubby D, luv her


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ZV GIF by mordecay0412 | Gfycat


Watch and share ZV GIFs by mordecay0412 on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ZV GIF by mordecay0412 | Gfycat


Watch and share ZV GIFs by mordecay0412 on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ZV GIF by mordecay0412 | Gfycat


Watch and share ZV GIFs by mordecay0412 on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ZV GIF by mordecay0412 | Gfycat


Watch and share ZV GIFs by mordecay0412 on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ZV GIF by mordecay0412 | Gfycat


Watch and share ZV GIFs by mordecay0412 on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Zelina Vega GIF by Ninjaguy456 | Gfycat


Watch and share Zelina Vega GIFs by Ninjaguy456 on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ZelinaSD010623 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share ZelinaSD010623 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------

